# RIP Ivan March



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Gramophone and Penguin Guide stalwart Ivan March has died at the age of 91.

Always appreciated his reviews. Seemed a fair minded bloke

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/classical-music-news/ivan-march-long-time-gramophone-critic-has-died


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I remember enjoying his reviews in Penguin Guide and Gramophone 
His recommendations always seemed reliable to my ears
A sad loss


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sad to hear, I consult my old Penguin Guides almost daily.


----------

